# Clarion CZ702 Relase Date



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Anyone have a rough idea when it is? I just pre-ordered one from Crutchfield. You can't hardly beat $199.99 authorized, including shipping and dash kit, harness, and antenna adapter.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Holy chit, good deal on what seems to be a great unit on paper!


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

List is supposed to be $250. So, I figure eBay will be right around $175-$200 once it starts being distributed. If I can get it authorized plus the extras for sketchy eBay vendor money- I'm on board.


----------



## Go Horns! (Dec 16, 2011)

I pre-ordered one as well. I'm stuck with a factory system until it comes. Coming home to everything you need for audio bliss minus a head unit is just painful. I think the amp and and the speakers are mocking me. The sub is still cool, but the amp is corrupting it. A few more weeks and I will have a full on insurrection on my hands.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am still spending most of my time working on my track'ish car, so I'm not in a huge hurry to get started on my truck. I've got more than enough work to do on my car to keep me busy. I am still keeping my eye out for a new/new'ish cda-9887 or cda-117 for a good price though. If I run across that, I'll just cancel the pre-order on the Clarion. I don't mind waiting for things, but I don't like not knowing how long I am going to wait.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That's definitely a good deal from an authorized dealer! Might can get it for less elsewhere, but no one can deny Crutchfield's customer service reputation + install freebies.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

My money is waiting on the NX702.

I'll email clarion about the dates and see what they have to say.


----------



## wapam (Feb 18, 2012)

Crutchfield says this does not fit a 2011 WRX, just wondering if anyone has more info as to why it doesn't fit.

Thanks.

Clarion CZ702 CD Receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you talk to a rep or just look on their site? The reason I ask is because they don't have the fit charts updated on their site yet (well, they didn't the other day when I first posted this thread). It didn't want to give me the install kit when I pre-ordered online. I called one of the reps and he said that the online fit feature online had not been updated yet. That might be what you're running into, but I'm not sure.


----------



## wapam (Feb 18, 2012)

That could be, thanks.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have this and a deh-80prs on order will compare both when received.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

So any ideas on when this thing gets released???


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> My money is waiting on the NX702.
> 
> I'll email clarion about the dates and see what they have to say.


Any reason? Just as an FYI, the NX702 won't be active capable as previously thought.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

No active on the nx702? Fail


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

nismos14 said:


> Any reason? Just as an FYI, the NX702 won't be active capable as previously thought.


What makes you say that? According to the website, it is still listed with the same "Digital Time Alignment Control and 3-way Crossover" as the CZ702. Is there another thread somewhere, or someplace else to see where you got the info? 

I'm not questioning you, I'd just like to see it.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

You may be right actually. I have to rescind my previous statement. It may very well be active capable afterall. I was looking at something else, and missed that line the last time I compared the specs of both.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ACcording to this site, CZ702 will be available 3/28/2012 Clarion CZ702 Bluetooth HD Radio MP3, USB, iPod Receiver at Crazy Stereo

BUT, according to the same site, the 80prs is available already :| Pioneer DEH-80PRS Bluetooth CD, MP3, iPod, Dual USB, Pandora w/ CrossOver, EQ & Time Allignment at Crazy Stereo


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

nismos14 said:


> ACcording to this site, CZ702 will be available 3/28/2012 Clarion CZ702 Bluetooth HD Radio MP3, USB, iPod Receiver at Crazy Stereo
> 
> BUT, according to the same site, the 80prs is available already :| Pioneer DEH-80PRS Bluetooth CD, MP3, iPod, Dual USB, Pandora w/ CrossOver, EQ & Time Allignment at Crazy Stereo


Wish this thing would come out.. my buddies Alpine 9886 just took a dump on him. I had a 9887 take a crap on me.. they don't make them like they used to. I hope the Clarions turn out to be dependable units.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

nismos14 said:


> ACcording to this site, CZ702 will be available 3/28/2012 Clarion CZ702 Bluetooth HD Radio MP3, USB, iPod Receiver at Crazy Stereo
> 
> BUT, according to the same site, the 80prs is available already :| Pioneer DEH-80PRS Bluetooth CD, MP3, iPod, Dual USB, Pandora w/ CrossOver, EQ & Time Allignment at Crazy Stereo


I like how they watermark the images that they've taken from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

It still intrigues me as to why hasn't a manual been released at this point. IMO it truly gives the unit an preorder disadvantage. Even at a mere $200, the lack of info makes it hard to compare to any other unit regardless of features.


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> It still intrigues me as to why hasn't a manual been released at this point. IMO it truly gives the unit an preorder disadvantage. Even at a mere $200, the lack of info makes it hard to compare to any other unit regardless of features.


Agreed. I,too, was looking for the manual as well. I'm not clear about the pre set eq curves and how they can be adjusted with the "5" bands within each pre set eq curve.

Historically, the Clarion should have a more flexible xover section vs. the pioneer. The Clarion 785 units were not the best looking, but, the xover sections were so great to work with. High pass and mid pass could go as low as 200hz and as high as 15k, something like that, as well as 24,18,12,6 slope choices, and the reverse phase setings on each set of outputs. 

The pioneer typically only has the lowest point on the high pass around 1.2k or so. 

I say this for those who are running wideband drivers, without tweeters, and need a low crossover point on the high pass.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr.Telepathy SQ said:


> Agreed. I,too, was looking for the manual as well. I'm not clear about the pre set eq curves and how they can be adjusted with the "5" bands within each pre set eq curve.
> 
> Historically, the Clarion should have a more flexible xover section vs. the pioneer. The Clarion 785 units were not the best looking, but, the xover sections were so great to work with. High pass and mid pass could go as low as 200hz and as high as 15k, something like that, as well as 24,18,12,6 slope choices, and the reverse phase setings on each set of outputs.
> 
> ...


That is one thing that makes want to try this unit over the pioneer. Why on earth any decent head unit has fixed crossover points is beyond me. If amp vendors can have a little dial that is adjustable from "x" to "y", surely a HU can do the same digitally much easier. 

I might just get the clarion for the wife's vehicle first and see how it works out


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

The main problem with the Pioneer is the limited points between midbass & tweet. Like Dr. stated, the tweeter section only goes down to 1.2khz. The midbass will go no lower than 1.2khz as well for it's low pass filter. Even if you use it's -variable slope setting, it does not help on the midbass. It also makes implementing the use of an amplifier's xover rather tricky seeing that some amps only go up to around 250hz either way. Both options just about kill the use of wideband drivers that require a xover points in the 300-400 range unless you're willing to switch amps. It's not truly as flexible as first thought. For those running sub, mid, tweet, or already have amps with widely variable filters it will be very usable as intended.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't really care about all of that. For this install (2 way passive and a sub)- I just want 4-5v outs, good DACs, and T/A. Simple and clean is all I am after.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Then the 80prs will be a good choice. A lot of people, including me, had wild expectations from the unit, but Pioneer has hit the mark with it if you want a simple system with optimal tunability. We're still impatiently waiting on more details for the Clarion. Hopefully the manual will soon be available for comparison purposes.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

I really want to put the money down on this unit. My 775 just stopped loading cd's so I may just make due with the usb input till I know when the 702 is going to be released. I can't find any other affordable option to run a widebander as previously stated. Any one else had any luck?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Same here. A wideband driver has so far been my best solution for getting a better soundstage with more vocals up on the dash. The 80prs is somewhat limited in that department unless you don't mind using a higher xover point or employing a separate xover whether built into the amp or outboard. An outboard drives up cost, but 2-way xovers are relatively cheap. If you have amps that have decent internal xovers, then you may be able to use it. If you have something like the PPI.900.4, with it's widely variable xovers, you will have plenty of options so it probably won't matter what headunit you use. 

So far I want to keep my midbass in the doors confined to 60hz to 250hz & wideband from 300hz or so & up. I've had kooky ideas on how to get 4-way out of any 3-way head units utilizing the aforementioned, yet at the same time I've noticed viable processor prices are coming down a bit. Some seem to be riddled with plague so I don't know if it's a good idea anymore. Will have to wait on that. 

With the Clarion manual still not available, it's causing decision making to be quite hard at this point. I don't suspect 80prs prices will climb. I actually expect them to remain steady or drop slightly once the units have been out for a while so there's actually no need to rush. It's not like anything else is being offered at the moment so you might as well wait for the CZ702 manual & reviews to see if it's actually what you want.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

Any word on these? I called J&R they said its a special order item so should have it in 7-10 days. Then they would ship it to me. Pretty sure that is a standard response from those guys.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup seems like it is. It should be by end of April/early March.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't heard anything, although I haven't called Clarion or Crutchfield to ask either. I still haven't had the time to construct my enclosure or door speaker baffles, so this isn't holding me up just yet.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I called Crutchfield as I wanted to order the Pioneer and Clarion at the same time. Was told I could have the Pioneer by Thursday, the Clarion ????


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Which Pioneer?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The 80PRS, since I have a $600.00 credit with them, I might as well splurge.


----------



## bumpnzx3 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thought about that one long and hard (that's what she said), but for the needs of this particular install and my lack of urgency, I can't justify the extra coin.


----------



## Sulley (Dec 8, 2008)

bumpnzx3 said:


> Thought about that one long and hard (that's what she said), but for the needs of this particular install and my lack of urgency, I can't justify the extra coin.


Same deal, Needs a relatively inexpensive head-unit for the girlfriends new car. I want to be able to run active with Time alignment and some basic EQ. Maybe start trying out a few DIY drivers from parts express lol. 

I hope the crossover points are reasonable with adjustable slopes. We need to see a Manual ASAP.


----------



## wapam (Feb 18, 2012)

I just wish it had HD radio built in, then it would be the perfect H/U for me.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll probably buy a CZ702 just for sh!ts and giggles, but if you have the room, the NX702. That WILL be my next HU.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I know one thing.... when the heck are they going to release the manual?! I've already made my choice, but damn, "inquiring minds want to know!"

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I'm *really* hoping they have a crossover selection that allows me to take the mids down lower than the new pioneer does.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I chose the 80prs because I was used to L/R EQ. At first I was worried about fit and the same issue with xover points, but I think I may have solved that issue. While keeping price down with the JR preorder I also opted for an Optix2B xover that brought the total to what most will pay for the 80prs alone ($350). I plan to use it to split the mid section as the Optix2B is 2-way with 40-8khz on both low pass & high pass. Also has separate inputs so if you wanted to use a sole wideband and still t/a, you can. 

According to similar Clarion units, the CZ702 won't fit my suv. I still would like to see what it is all capable of.

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Bayboy said:


> I chose the 80prs because I was used to L/R EQ. At first I was worried about fit and the same issue with xover points, but I think I may have solved that issue. While keeping price down with the JR preorder I also opted for an Optix2B xover that brought the total to what most will pay for the 80prs alone ($350). I plan to use it to split the mid section as the Optix2B is 2-way with 40-8khz on both low pass & high pass. Also has separate inputs so if you wanted to use a sole wideband and still t/a, you can.
> 
> According to similar Clarion units, the CZ702 won't fit my suv. I still would like to see what it is all capable of.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500


I believe the CZ702 should have L/R eq just as the 785 and 775 usb did. 

They are standard single din's, is there something specific about the clarions that don't allow them to fit? IIRC the fit guide also said that the 80PRS wouldn't fit, no?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

At first it claimed the 80prs wouldn't fit, then it did once it was out. Oddly, none of the new Clarions that are already out and resemble the CZ702 are reported not to fit this truck even with the 1" extension kit. Too deep??? Never bothered to ask why once I seen the 80prs did. I have my old hu out and I can tell this much, there is hardly any room on the back left side. Sucks...

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

That does suck! At least the 80prs should fit


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I guess that's what I get for driving old rides. LOL 

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

As long as you have some place to tuck wires up into, I don't see why one deck would have room and another would not. They are all the same size chassis' roughly... No?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Kpg2713 said:


> As long as you have some place to tuck wires up into, I don't see why one deck would have room and another would not. They are all the same size chassis' roughly... No?



Depth and point of connections in the rear can make or break your options, especially in older model GM cars. Remember, back then AM/FM decks were standard, cassette decks were premium. Don't need much room for such.


As a matter of fact, the 80prs places it's rca outputs opposite of what my other Pioneer units in the past have (right side). Not sure how it will go, but I may be looking at having to use some right angle rca cables. I do know the left side is rather shallow (hvac duct).


----------



## me3260 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just to bump a week old thread, has anyone heard any more news about release date.

I was looking at the prs80 as well, but I kinda like the idea of running Clarion HU with my two Clarion amps. And it is the nicest looking Clarion in a while in this price bracket.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I have 3 ppl wanting this deck.. wish it would come out already!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Hell it would be nice if they could even offer a manual!  It must be one bad ass HU!


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Bad ass? Perhaps just ****ty. I truly wonder about the actual crossovers since it says 3 way in one part, and shows front and rear high pass, and low pass. Hopefully f/r high pass with low isn't clarion speak for 3-way.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

:laugh: Come on man don't think like that..... gotta stay positive. We need these units on the market and doing well so we can see even better ones in the future. I will admit that was funny though!:laugh:


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well if the previous decks the have released are anything to go by, then the 3 way is a dual bandpass sub and rear with a hp on the front adjustable all the way down to 20hz. I am optimistic that they won't release something worse.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree.


----------



## Griffin dai (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone know the release date for back here in the UK? So close to getting the Pioneer DEH-80PRS but keep coming back to the Clarion and putting it off!!


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone have the CZ702 yet? Or have any details? I'm considering this vs a couple of other HUs from JVC and Sony (let's not get into SQ and such about brands).

Clarion's site offers no detailed info. I'm assuming the CZ702 has 24-bit DAC, but need confirmation? Also, what is the resolution of the Time Alignment?...can I set the distance of each speaker or is it just a +/- adjustment deal with limited steps (like Sony's TA)?

I'm looking to pick up a HU soon, so any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Still don't believe it is released.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Oops. I saw it on Crutchfield and thought it was available.

Anyone know at least if it has a 24 bit DAC and how the TA works?

Thanks


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just heard yesterday that the release date has been pushed back another month.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

WTF... Who said this?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

A friend at the local audio store. He's had his ordered and paid for for 2 months now. That was the update he was given from Clarion. He didn't state a date though.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

That sucks that its delayed. But does anyone know if it has a 24bit DAC and resolution of the TA?

Ok, found it has 24bit DAC. Does anyone know how the TA adjustments are on the Clarions? Do you adjust distance or just a +/- adjustment from some center position?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm very surprised anyone is still waiting on this unit It's delayed release is getting quite ridiculous! Here it is almost 6 months into the year where it won't be long before it's damn near obsolete. Not understanding this one....


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

In my opinion there are not any other real options in the price range that allow for a real widebander setup. If you can tell me another deck that will let me cross my front as low as 300hz I'd buy it instead.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

That is true to some extent, but after my experience with such a setup, I'm not so hung up on that xover point range anymore. Not too many wideband drivers of a stealthy size will perform well at upper volumes crossed that low, plus it all depends on where you plan to put them. Basically it's not as cut & dry as it may seem and getting hung up on stringently having it certain way narrows which drivers you can use quite a bit. Raising crossover points is not as bad as it seems.


----------



## robUTee05 (May 11, 2012)

This looks like a good price on a well spec'd HU. I'd be tempted to jump on this but I think the CZ401 would fit my needs as I am not too entirely concerned about TA. I'm in no rush so I'll wait out and see if this unit becomes available.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm just a Clarion collector in general, so I want one just to have in my stable.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Good Lord....
This thing is still not out???
Come on mannn.....


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

What I don't understand is why all active capable hu's never advertise that capability. They make you search for it on page 42 in the manual. That should be in the first line of the description. I guess they're afraid it'll scare people away.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Who is burying it? The Clarion isn’t even out yet and it is right on the website product page. I see TA, EQ and X-overs mentioned multiple times on their product page. That includes a link to a brief description (although no particulars). 

The same holds true for the product page on Pioneer’s website for the DEH-80PRS. And I don’t see any good reason why any CE manufacturer would put the in-depth nuts and bolts of their equipment on a product page rather than a manual where it belongs. They may never use the term “active,” but I suspect that if you plan to configure your stereo this way you should be able to put 2 and 2 together. Or would that be put TA+3Wayx16Bands=Active together? ;-)


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Who is burying it? The Clarion isn’t even out yet and it is right on the website product page. I see TA, EQ and X-overs mentioned multiple times on their product page. That includes a link to a brief description (although no particulars).
> 
> The same holds true for the product page on Pioneer’s website for the DEH-80PRS. And I don’t see any good reason why any CE manufacturer would put the in-depth nuts and bolts of their equipment on a product page rather than a manual where it belongs. They may never use the term “active,” but I suspect that if you plan to configure your stereo this way you should be able to put 2 and 2 together. Or would that be put TA+3Wayx16Bands=Active together? ;-)


If you go somewhere like crutchfield or other retailers they don't mention it.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I still don't know that I agree...



Crutchfield said:


> The DEH-80PRS boasts plenty of built-in power, and you can adjust the output with a comprehensive 16-band EQ that lets you set the left and right channels independently. But you'll really want to hook this receiver up to external amplifiers for its true genius to shine through. The DEH-80PRS boasts a sophisticated 3-way active crossover network that allows you to amplify and adjust the lows, mids, and highs separately. This unparalleled control ensures the most accurate sound reproduction — perfect for building your ultimate SQ dream system.
> 
> For further refinement of the sound you can use the receiver's Auto Time Alignment feature to get the perfect stereo sweet spot. You can also connect the supplied microphone to the receiver and it'll automatically adjust the equalization to your vehicle's interior.


And regarding the (yet to be released) CZ702...



Crutchfield said:


> Audio features:
> BeatEQ (3-band parametric EQ and five preset tone settings)
> Magna Bass EX bass boost
> high- and low-pass filters (with subwoofer level control)
> digital time alignment


Both pulled directly from the Crutchfield product page "Overview" tabs.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok the pioneer is pretty blunt about it. Clarion says high and low pass(doesn't really tell me much). But yes I suppose the time alignment should tip me off. Never mind maybe I'm just frustrated from not being able to find another one. This one looks quite nice though. I'd get another 9887 but this one is going in an old pickup.


----------



## robUTee05 (May 11, 2012)

What kind of old pickup? I'm looking to get this or the CZ401 to put in my '72 GMC. Depending on when the CZ701 gets released.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I asked on Clarion’s FB page about the release date for both the HU and the manual. This is the response I was given. 

“…we anticipate shipping the CZ702 within Q2. The manual will be posted on Clarion.com as soon as the unit begins shipping.”

So no real new information, but if they stick to this, it should be available by the end of June.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

robUTee05 said:


> What kind of old pickup? I'm looking to get this or the CZ401 to put in my '72 GMC. Depending on when the CZ701 gets released.


96 F150


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

rton20s said:


> Who is burying it? The Clarion isn’t even out yet and it is right on the website product page. I see TA, EQ and X-overs mentioned multiple times on their product page. That includes a link to a brief description (although no particulars).
> 
> The same holds true for the product page on Pioneer’s website for the DEH-80PRS. And I don’t see any good reason why any CE manufacturer would put the in-depth nuts and bolts of their equipment on a product page rather than a manual where it belongs. They may never use the term “active,” but I suspect that if you plan to configure your stereo this way you should be able to put 2 and 2 together. Or would that be put TA+3Wayx16Bands=Active together? ;-)



Ive been checking weekly for it to be released. that being said I dotn really need a new deck and the way things are going Ill probably end up having to keep my 690 ub another year. I like the thing a lot anyways so its no big deal.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

The manual is finally up.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

ou812 said:


> The manual is finally up.


Link....


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm on my cell....its on clarions site. It is in fact active.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Clarion U.S.A. | CZ702


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

No manual for the NX yet.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Seems pretty slick. Band pass for sub, even... Like a subsonic filter. My only gripe... Only 1st and 2nd order filters...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

BEAVER said:


> Seems pretty slick. Band pass for sub, even... Like a subsonic filter. My only gripe... Only 1st and 2nd order filters...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

BEAVER said:


> Seems pretty slick. Band pass for sub, even... Like a subsonic filter. My only gripe... *Only 1st and 2nd order filters*...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could live with that. I rarely use 3rd and 4th, and when I do i'm back to 1st and 2nd within a week.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

ou812 said:


> The manual is finally up.



It's about damn time!!!! Crossover points for using a wideband are entirely better than the 80PRS. However, I'm not seeing the L/R eq some suggested it may have. Not a deal killer though.... I still could make very good use of that unit on a lot of systems!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Waiting on someone to review this HU. To think, I was about to list my Soundstream 3 ways and just go with the DEH-80, looks like that plan may have changed, lol.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Spyke said:


> I could live with that. I rarely use 3rd and 4th, and when I do i'm back to 1st and 2nd within a week.



Depends on what driver you're using and how you're trying to integrate it. Low points with steep slopes can make a world of a difference at times.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> Depends on what driver you're using and how you're trying to integrate it. Low points with steep slopes can make a world of a difference at times.


Maybe. I've never had a situation where a steep slope (lower or higher) sounded better than a shallow one. Just my preference maybe.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had the pleasure of experiencing that on a large format soft dome tweeter. -24db slope allowed me to run the tweeter much lower than normal which helped plant more upper midrange above the dash. Was very nice.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice to see the manual finally posted. I might jut have to sneak one of these into the wife's car once it is released.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think i have seen this pre priced for $179....thats a hell of a deal at that price point.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> I've had the pleasure of experiencing that on a large format soft dome tweeter. -24db slope allowed me to run the tweeter much lower than normal which helped plant more upper midrange above the dash. Was very nice.


I could see that on a large format tweet or a midrange in a 3way. Small to medium formats don't like being cut off too abruptly in my experience.They start to sound like headphone speakers if crossed too close to their lower limits. You prob know what I mean.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Spyke said:


> I could see that on a large format tweet or a midrange in a 3way. Small to medium formats don't like being cut off too abruptly in my experience.They start to sound like headphone speakers if crossed too close to their lower limits. You prob know what I mean.




It'll probably equate all the same where you just run your points a bit more upwards since the slopes are not steep. In the end it's all about actual response you desire vs attained so I wouldn't get hung up on actual xover points too much. I ran wideband RS75-4's on the dash in conjunction with RS180-4's in the doors. With the tupperware based pods (sealed) I could run the small driver safely just about down to resonance, giving up upper volume. Eventually I settled for a xover point around 500-600hz even at -24db slope and you would be surprised of the percussive cues that were still present. I really liked that combo! A point of 1000hz or so at a -6db or -12db slope would have just about done the same with a few touches on the EQ.


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> It'll probably equate all the same where you just run your points a bit more upwards since the slopes are not steep. In the end it's all about actual response you desire vs attained so I wouldn't get hung up on actual xover points too much. I ran wideband RS75-4's on the dash in conjunction with RS180-4's in the doors. With the tupperware based pods (sealed) I could run the small driver safely just about down to resonance, giving up upper volume. Eventually I settled for a xover point around 500-600hz even at -24db slope and you would be surprised of the percussive cues that were still present. I really liked that combo! A point of 1000hz or so at a -6db or -12db slope would have just about done the same with a few touches on the EQ.


Ah, A fan of the daytons. I really like their drivers, they're well behaved and don't break the bank. I run a dayton mk3 10" sub in a .63 sealed and you would be very surprised at the sound that comes from that tiny box. I have thought about ditching the tweet and using a wb instead. 

Your right about not getting hung up on numbers. Used to drive myself crazy trying to match electrical crossover points until I realized it didn't matter. My front stage is 2way active (tangband) [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] So you can see those numbers make no sense electrically and i'm sure the freq graph would be a nightmare.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Quite a few fans here actually despite the trend to more trendy & pricier boutique brands. Unfortunately a lot of the raw drivers that were found to be quite successful some time ago are no longer in production. Polydax, Audax, Dyn, etc are have disappeared from the DIY market so you have to cherish what is left


----------



## robUTee05 (May 11, 2012)

This is a nice looking unit. Hopefully we get an availability date soon. The only downside is lack of HD radio integration though some are probably more glad that it has active crossover and TA.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

FWIW, my local dealer says he just spoke with Clarion and they plan to start shipping these next week... Says he'll have a few of them the following week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

rly?... I sure hope so!


----------



## Melmecorvette (Jun 5, 2012)

I just called they said the release date has been moved to next month now! Ugh... why clarion! This is pretty ridiculous!


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Melmecorvette said:


> I just called they said the release date has been moved to next month now! Ugh... why clarion! This is pretty ridiculous!


Strange... I was at my local dealer picking up an amp today and asked again. He called their rep while I was standing there and they said they still plan on starting to ship this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melmecorvette (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope your rep was right because i really really need this cd player I've had my eyes on it for 3 months now and the date keeps getting pushed. I've looked at the 80 prs but this is cheaper and is close enough.


----------



## AsgardBeast (Jun 13, 2012)

Personally I'm pretty disappointed in Clarion at this point. We are half way into the year and this 2012 model stereo STILL isn't available. I've been waiting patiently for this stereo for MONTHS and not only is it not available, but they won't even give us a definitive date on when it will be. It's TERRIBLY frustrating. I can even appreciate them wanting to get it right the first time, and taking the extra time to streamline it, but it just isn't worth torturing myself anymore. If it wasn't ready they should never have advertised it as a 2012 model. I'm an avid Clarion fan (which is the ONLY reason I have been as patient as I have) but if we don't see some availability by the end of the month I'm going to have to move on to a competitors product. I've got my eye on a pretty Pioneer that's just waiting to take my money from Clarion, and its available locally RIGHT NOW!


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

You must not be as die-hard of a Clarion fan as myself then. I'd wait longer if need be, but then again, I have a collection of 15 Clarion HUs, all but 3 are their top of the line models for a given year. 

But honestly, I won't gave the $ until Feb next year anyway for a new HU, so I'm forced to wait.


----------



## AsgardBeast (Jun 13, 2012)

Nope I'm not a Die-Hard fan for sure. Just an "avid" fan. Clarion is my first choice, but I'm not the kind to box myself into a loosing battle. If Clarion can't keep up with other manufacturers then at some point I want the project started, so I look for an alternative. For me, half way through the model year is too long.

I don't have the money to buy a new system very often. So when I do get the money I try and get one that will make me happy for a long time. I like to stretch my investments to get maximum value.

If I thought that there was going to be some kind of benefit to waiting I might not be so irritated. But the truth is there are plenty of manufacturers that have comparable units, and they are ALREADY available.

Worst part is I REALLY wanted the Clarion in this particular project not just because of my appreciation for their products but I feel that the visual appearance is ideal for this installation. The CZ702 would look outstanding in the center console of my 2007 Dodge Caliber R/T.

So, like I said. I'll give them to the end of the month. But if they aren't ready by then I'll have to go with an alternative. Won't look as good appearance wise, but the features are there and I'll have the system installed.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I got you.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## AsgardBeast (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree patience is a virtue. I have been patient. I have waited over 6 months for this unit. The question is at what point does patience drive you to be stagnant? For me it is quickly approaching. I have no desire to allow my project to become stagnant. 

rolleyes:Besides, I'm an grandiloquent consumer. Just like the modern media wants me to be. If they can't give me what I want. I will find someone who will.)

At least I think that's how it goes.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I for one, do not have too much of it....I would of forgotten Clarion existed, by now...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AsgardBeast (Jun 13, 2012)

I have one way that Clarion could tame my anxiety. If the wait for this unit was because they were adding Android support, all will be forgiven. I personally am not a big Apple product fan. I'm hoping more manufacturers will start releasing units that support the Android platform. I personally have no use for IPod support. I will admit it is necessary but I feel Android support is just as important. I have to admit that JVC has impressed me in this particular area as they already have Android compatibility and developed an application specifically for Android. Please Clarion, can we show Android some love?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Clarion USA announced on their FB page that the units began shipping to dealers this week. So all of you waiting should start seeing them available shortly.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

I really want a double din, but that Clarion is nice.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If you want double din and are willing to wait, I believe the NX702 has the same DSP features but has all of the multi-media features you'd expect from a full screen double din.


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

rton20s said:


> If you want double din and are willing to wait, I believe the NX702 has the same DSP features but has all of the multi-media features you'd expect from a full screen double din.


When is it due out?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

The CZ702 is out, indeed. Just received a call from my local dealer that he has them in stock now. Too bad I'm broke, at the moment...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wago28 (Jun 20, 2012)

The CZ702's are in stock and shipping, best bang for the buck!!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Great, now we need some reviews!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Potential... Until people have these in their hands and are able to put them through the paces, we won't know. 



wago28 said:


> The CZ702's are in stock and shipping, best bang for the buck!!


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

Does the CZ702 have RDS? Can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## wago28 (Jun 20, 2012)

The CZ702 does not have RDS =(



Jsracing said:


> Does the CZ702 have RDS? Can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## AsgardBeast (Jun 13, 2012)

Sweetness! Thank You Clarion! Just ordered the bad boy from Crutchfield. Got a BUNCH of other Clarion equipment to go with it from various other sources as well. I'll try and post video/pictures of the install and once its installed I'll run it through its paces and post a mini-review. Then I'll work on some video/pictures to demo the finished product so those who can't get it right away can decide if its worth saving for.


----------



## akdingo (May 19, 2011)

Almost forgot this was coming!

"They're heeeeere..."


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

About 2 months too late for me. UNLESS I can't get rid of the noise problem between my alpine and my bitone...

I still like that clarion.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

Clarion is one of those brands that has always been better than what peoples perception of them. Sure, their low-end stuff isn't great. But there nice equipment really is a really good value.


----------



## jimlg28 (Apr 26, 2010)

I just picked one up today. I have a Crutchfield retail store in my town, and it is a no-brainer to buy from them with the free install goodies. 

I will attempt to get it installed here quick this week, and get a review up. 

I'm planning on running a wide-band on the dash for now, with mid in the door, so this will work great. If I decide to do a 2-way on the dash in place of the widebander, I can always add a minidsp 2x4 to handle the processing. And, if I decide the wideband needs to go lower than the 630, I'll pass through the low pass and use my amps low pass.

James


----------



## jimlg28 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, it's in. I have the internal amp running the fronts now until I get my amps installed. 

Initial impressions:

1: this is my first experience with TA and I'm blown away. With my TB widebanders on the dash the person singing hovers front and center. 
2: I need to get my midbass installed as the factory 6x9 sucks
3: this thing is far more capable than my abilities to tune
4: the tech capabilities are awesome. iPad in is digital and works great. It allows me to control the music with the iPad rather than the head unit. My android phone synced easily, and works great. I am going to get the outboard mic as the one on the front of the unit is too far away in my truck.
5: the display is unreadable in sunlight with sunglasses on. This was not a problem with the factory unit.
6: the menus are a bit clumsy. There are two different buttons to control menus, and both are duplex. A single push gets one menu, and then a push and hold gets into another menu. I miss pioneers single menu.
7: ok, so this thing is kicking me in the rear telling me I need to finish the rest of the build.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

jimlg28 said:


> Ok, it in. I have the internal amp running the fronts now until I get my amps installed.
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, cause this is a big one for me, it will allow you to use your iPad, not pod or phone (although those are a given)?? I saw on their site where the iPad was not listed as an 'approved' device, however they also have a footnote that says it won't charge the ipad. I could live without the charging to be honest. It has a good enough battery life for me, but being able to hook it directly into the HU and use the iPad to control the music would be a HUGE plus. I could get rid of my noisy alpine and pure doc and inverter to run the doc.


----------



## jimlg28 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, the iPad plays perfectly through it, and you can choose to allow the iPad to control itself. The manual states that when you use the USB it takes the digital file from the iPad and uses the internal dac to convert to analogue. When it is plugged in, it sometimes shows charging, and sometime not. 

James


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

well hot damn. Looks like i'm getting a new head unit. I wanted this clarion a while back anyway but couldn't wait for it at the time. I may just kill about 3 or 4 birds with this stone 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, BTW, I have widebanders as well. HAT L3SE in the corners of my dash, and with some TA, it is a beautiful thing...


----------



## jimlg28 (Apr 26, 2010)

pocket5s said:


> well hot damn. Looks like i'm getting a new head unit. I wanted this clarion a while back anyway but couldn't wait for it at the time. I may just kill about 3 or 4 birds with this stone
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Well the killing multiple birds was what made me go with the clarion. I was going to do loc out from my factory headunit to minidsp but that would have cost the same as this and I get digital iPad in, phone bt and on the fly control of an admittedly less capable dsp, but I don't need a computer. Long range goal is to have a carpc but this will work nicely until then.

James


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

for me the dsp won't be used as I have a bitone. However before I got the bitone I was going to run this HU alone, as it had the crossover capabilities I wanted. Namely, the lower hp for the mids which the pioneer didn't have. 

Either way, i'm 99% sure i'll be pulling the alpine this week and ordering this clarion. I have the bitone out anyway for some modding/upgrades so might as well.


----------



## djbreal87 (Jun 24, 2012)

I honestly didn't realize how new this HU was, I have the old CZ 500 currently, but am upgrading my equipment (taking that next step into car audio) and after reading reviews today, went ahead and ordered this CZ702 from crutchfield. I can't believe it was released two weeks ago lol I guess this just shows how new to all this I really am lol


----------



## jimlg28 (Apr 26, 2010)

Update on the Ipad usage. While it doesnt technically charge it, the IPad doesn't lose charge. So if it is fully charged when you hook it up, it will stay that way.

I have had a few times where it would not read the iPad, but a quick disconnect,reconnect takes care of it.

The display is not very bright at all. I can hardly read it with sunglasses on during the day. Hopefully when I move it lower in the dash, it will take care of it.

James


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I only had my iPad plugged in for a few minutes and it did say it was charging, but I didn't pay too much attention to it after that. 

I agree about the displays brightness, but my my wife's kenwood is the same. I don't think it would be so bad if it wasn't glossy. Glossy screens reflect everything and makes them hard to see.


----------



## tnbubba (Mar 1, 2008)

no usb wav or aac support.. fail


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

tnbubba said:


> no usb wav or aac support.. fail


Wow..


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

sooooo anychance of optical out, even with like a 200$ adapter... thats all I ask for, nav with optical out in some way.


----------

